# The Texas Tortoise, informational.



## ascott (Jul 21, 2014)

http://books.google.com/books?id=tc...v=onepage&q=palatal valve in tortoise&f=false

Especially interesting, bottom of page 78, entire last paragraph on that page....


----------



## ascott (Jul 27, 2014)

@Yvonne G 

I found it fun the picture and information blurb for the brown tortoise on page 63...also, I think you and I briefly touched on the same issue that is showing on page 64...with the chin glands.....the CDT here, Herman, will do this for a short time when breeding would normally be taking place...and neither of us had run across anything about this....still not info but another one doing it....lol ...


----------



## Joseph Rohdes (Sep 17, 2014)

very informative and interesting knowledge about lovely ,cute texas tortoise


----------

